
PHP, Python and Google Go Fail to Detect Revoked TLS Certificates - kwesidev
https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/04/01/0121226/php-python-and-google-go-fail-to-detect-revoked-tls-certificates
======
kafkaesq
Of interest, for sure, but that should be " _default libraries_ used by X, Y,
Z" fail to detect revoked certificates, right? Being that's not something a
generic programming language should take an interest in.

